# Fresh wort kit



## Dogshampoo (4/7/14)

Hey guys,

Got a couple of fresh wort kits for a present , 

Do I just tip,in fermenter and pitch yeast? Do I have to really slush it around when I'm tipping in to,fermenter for oxygen, or is that a no no, 

Thanks


----------



## shacked (4/7/14)

Yep just pour the fresh wort into a sanitized fermenter and top up to 21 - 23L of cold water. Pitch your yeast and give it a really good stir and incorporate some oxygen. 

Oxygen is a no-no after this but just before pitching it's really good for your yeast.

Cheers!!


----------



## Beersuit (4/7/14)

I wouldn't be adding any water to top it up unless the instructions ask for it.


----------



## CrookedFingers (4/7/14)

In my experience the label on the front usually tells you to add 3 - 5 L.
When using FWK's I always had success getting a nice beer and I always added 5L.


CF


----------



## 7roy (4/7/14)

The fresh wort kits I have experience with require up to 5 litres of water to be added. Perhaps do a hydrometer reading before adding water to check the gravity and then determine how much water (up to 5 liters) you want to add, depending on the beer style of the kit.
Give a good thrashing to oxygenate and then pitch the yeast. Make sure the wort temp is right for the style, lager/ale, before pitching.


----------



## shacked (5/7/14)

^
Totally agree. Follow the instructions!!!

I've only used 5L FWKs that required a top up to 22L.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/7/14)

I've only done one and it didn't require a top up. 

Best advice would probably be to just follow the instructions.


----------



## Three Sheets (5/7/14)

I usually do a FWK every six weeks or so. The 17 litre kits say to add 6 litres, the 15 litres say to add 5. Pouring them in to the FV top up and a quick stir, sprinkle the yeast and away we go. Just kegged an Amarillo ale. These kits produce an excellent beer, but it feels like cheating so I still enjoy playing with hops and extract in the pursuit of the perfect beer.


----------



## fuseo (29/9/14)

Just been reading a bunch of posts in different threads on the FWKs and I must say I am keen to get started myself this long weekend! My LHBS is awesome so I will mosey on in there one day this week and grab one to try. I am a fan of easy drinking, session style beer so pale ales and the like will be my choice if they stock them. Even if they don't I am just keen to have a go so it won't worry me too much.

I read a good article in the Spring beer & brewer mag if you get a chance to read it.


----------



## mofox1 (29/9/14)

Nothing like a FWK for an easy brew day! I dont bother stirring it to get more O2 in, I just sloppily pour the first half and and shake the bejeezus out of the rest before tipping it in to. Usually end up with foam almost to the top of the fermenter.

I reckon it was an Amarillo Ale produced somewhere in NSW that set me up for AG brewing. I needed to be able to replicate it, and I wanted to learn how to make better beer... so here we are today. Altough, for the record, I haven't actually ended up doing an AG Amarillo yet! Next SMaSH?

Found a link to the Amarillo Ale FWK.. (free plug to whoever the HBS is, there not even in my state!)
http://thehopandgrain.com.au/product/freshwortkit15l-amarilloale/


----------



## marksy (29/9/14)

It's up to you if you want to add water or not. It.depends. on OG.and IBUS. I water mine down till I get 4.1%, I make a kit monthly, and more around Christmas. It's a great way to increase the stocks. The galaxy pale ale is my fav.


----------



## thylacine (29/9/14)

A bonus of FWK 'cubes' includes that they are great for No-Chill. And then I add yeast to directly ferment in them as well. Works for me and I am not the Lone Ranger...

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/14)

Bacchus FWKs are full volume and are 20L but, owning one of the empty cubes myself, I'd bet there's more like 21L in there. Perfect for a one keg brew.


----------



## stewy (29/9/14)

Bribie G said:


> Bacchus FWKs are full volume and are 20L but, owning one of the empty cubes myself, I'd bet there's more like 21L in there. Perfect for a one keg brew.


Just enjoying my first Bacchus FWK. Been bottled for 5 weeks. It's the London Porter. It's fantastic. Better than anything I've ever tasted from the known craft brewers. I'm amazed at how delicious that recipe is


----------

